# I could hear them laughing



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

....and I saw a few flip me off 
Just off the beach on Saturday + the mahi were thick, and saw a few blackfin as well.





It's that magic time of year.

L8, Harry


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Man it's killing me, archery just fired up so i'm trying to find time to do that and get the boat in the water but it's not working. I keep seeing all these bft, mahi and sailfish caught.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I bet that is what we saw Saturday pushing bait along the beach outside the bars. All we saw were dorsal fin humps then bait explosions. Cool vid Harry. Thanks.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good video. Can't believe you posted a video without music!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

saw 1 school about 2 weeks ago and saw another last week over here in PC, but the schools i have seen seem like they're on a mission to migrate back and not interested in eating what so ever. nothing more frustrating than seeing the fish and not being able to get a line tight. i even drove right over the top of a school i saw thursday and they didn't even spook
don't mean to derail just thought i'd share some pictures i took


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Lol, I'll try and get some tunes on the next one 
....and yep, them poons are on a south bound mission.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Great video. 

I've seen the same thing this time of year. I told my wife they looked like teenagers who were late for a curfew (assuming kids still have curfews these days). They were hauling tail, headed back to the east, and wanted nothing to do with a fly or a bait.

I'm thinking the only difference with me is they flipped me off with both fins. 

The video, as I said, was really interesting. There were obviously some rollers but also a ton of fish deeper just hauling tail. You wonder why some roll and others dont.


----------

